# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С:Кыргыстан 7.7-8.x. Конфигурации и отчетность - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!

## sergeili

*ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ "БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ 8 ДЛЯ КЫРГЫСТАНА"**
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.2.19.130 от 13.02.2015
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.5.1625 от 23.07.2015
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.6.2530 от 14.04.2015
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.7.2027 от 14.04.2016
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.8.2322 от 23.01.2017
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.9.2233 от 05.04.2017
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.10.2772 от 24.05.2018
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.11.3133 от 24.05.2018
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.12.1855 от 04.03.2019
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.13.1926 от 21.08.2019
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.14.1976 от 04.11.2019
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.15.1778 от 02.12.2019
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.16.1030 от 07.11.2019
*
_ - пароль на архивы: "1", т.е. единица, без кавычек_

*В КОМПЛЕКТЫ ВКЛЮЧЕНЫ:*

Технологические платформы для Windows и Linux (32/64 бита) и OS X (только 8.3.7!)
RePack платформы для Windows (не требует лечения)
Portable-версия для Windows (не требует установки и лечения, можно носить на флешке)
Учебная версия платформы (имеет ограничения, но не требует лечения)
Серверы 1С для Windows и Linux (32/64 бита)
Тонкие клиенты для Windows и Linux (32/64 бита)
Клиент для OS X (только для 8.3.7)
Набор эмуляторов и патчей для различных версий Windows и Linux
Дополнительные материалы к технологической платформе

----------

Azimbekov (25.11.2020), fa-da- (14.08.2018), isvereschagin (17.03.2020), Kira87 (16.04.2020), lsdstoned (18.09.2020), pilgrim89 (12.05.2020), Verder1305 (22.10.2019), ааааяяяяя (31.07.2019)

----------


## bestship

> и мне тоже на почту скиньте плииз elan_km@rambler.ru, если нужно МСФО или зарплата по КР есть версии до 04.2013 обращайтесь, сообщение принимаю через почту.


Budget_Kirgiz_1Cv8-1.1.23.1 https://www.dropbox.com/s/lgxpjqyyg1...v8-1.1.23.1.cf

----------

fa-da- (14.08.2018), mr.ruli (28.03.2014), Sadr (15.05.2018), SantaMaus (30.03.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия 8 для Кыргызстана", релиз 1.7.7.1 от 15.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия 8 для Кыргызстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.7.1 от 15.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

accordh (05.04.2017), denger8088 (20.09.2017), NEOBRATIM (24.05.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия 8 для Кыргызстана", релиз 1.7.9.7 от 17.05.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия 8 для Кыргызстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.9.7 от 17.05.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия 8 для Кыргызстана", релиз 3.0.2.1 от 30.05.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

denger8088 (20.09.2017), isvereschagin (17.03.2020), snowbreeze321 (26.10.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана", релиз 1.7.11.3 от 31.08.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.11.3 от 31.08.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО




*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Кыргызстана", релиз 11.3.4.59 от 30.08.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

denger8088 (04.10.2017), Diamond_84 (26.10.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана", релиз 1.7.12.8 от 30.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.12.8 от 30.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Кыргызстана", релиз 11.3.4.60 от 30.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

denger8088 (29.11.2017), fa-da- (02.12.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана", релиз 1.7.13.1 от 08.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.13.1 от 08.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана", релиз 1.7.14.1 от 16.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.14.1 от 16.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Кыргызстана", релиз 11.4.1.254 от 15.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

denger8088 (25.01.2018), fa-da- (08.08.2018), lugo (13.04.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана", релиз 1.7.15.1 от 21.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, переход с БАЗОВОЙ, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.15.1 от 21.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана", релиз 1.7.16.1 от 28.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, переход с БАЗОВОЙ, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.16.1 от 28.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана", релиз 1.7.17.1 от 25.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, переход с БАЗОВОЙ, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.17.1 от 25.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана", релиз 1.7.18.1 от 29.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, переход с БАЗОВОЙ, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.18.1 от 29.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана", релиз 1.7.19.1 от 27.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, переход с БАЗОВОЙ, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.19.1 от 27.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана", релиз 1.7.20.1 от 29.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, переход с БАЗОВОЙ, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.20.1 от 29.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана", релиз 1.7.21.1 от 20.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, переход с БАЗОВОЙ, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.21.1 от 20.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана", релиз 1.7.22.1 от 18.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, переход с БАЗОВОЙ, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.22.1 от 18.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных организаций Кыргызстана", релиз 1.1.27.1 от 13.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база ИЩЕТСЯ, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Розница для Кыргызстана", релиз 2.2.9.19 от 23.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление компанией для Кыргызстана", релиз 1.6.15.49 от 28.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Кыргызстана", релиз 11.4.3.123 от 13.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Кыргызстана", релиз 11.4.5.33 от 08.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

atrex (19.09.2020), cap_zhm@mail (02.09.2020), denger8088 (23.11.2018), iSmoke (12.12.2019), mrdc (05.05.2019), trumer (01.03.2021), vegasstudio (11.02.2019), ааааяяяяя (04.02.2019)

----------


## Verder1305

*Конфигурация "Розница для Кыргызстана" релиз 2.2.11.30 от 17.05.2019*
Обновление:
Скачать
*Конфигурация "Розница для Кыргызстана" релиз 2.2.12.30 от 26.09.2019* 
Обновление:
Скачать
*Конфигурация "Розница для Кыргызстана" релиз 2.2.13.12 от 01.11.2019*
Обновление:
Скачать

----------

denger8088 (02.12.2019), iSmoke (12.12.2019), Vlad_2600 (23.07.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Кыргызстана", релиз 11.4.7.150 от 12.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

atrex (01.07.2020), cap_zhm@mail (01.09.2020), denger8088 (12.03.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

*  1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана
Конфигурация "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Кыргызстана", редакция 3.1  версия 3.1.11.27 от 05.01.2021 * 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*  


*  1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана
Конфигурация "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Кыргызстана", редакция 3.1  версия 3.1.12.16 от 04.03.2021 * 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

Azimbekov (24.03.2021), denger8088 (22.04.2021), effektiv (08.06.2021), GetWin (28.11.2022)

----------

